# Fashionphile Discount Discussion Thread



## dexter123

hi folks! does anyone know how the discount process works here?  how many days does an item take to go from 10 to 20 to 30 percent off? Just wondering...
And if you see a bag you want, does it pay to wait until it's discounted in general?
Just needing some advice; thank you!


----------



## bagnutt

Discounts happen every 30 days, I believe - from when that particular item is first posted for sale on the website. If you click on the question mark next to the "new discount alert" button, it tells you the date and time that the item will get marked down. So it typically takes 90 days for an item to reach the 30% discount threshold.


----------



## dexter123

bagnutt said:


> Discounts happen every 30 days, I believe - from when that particular item is first posted for sale on the website. If you click on the question mark next to the "new discount alert" button, it tells you the date and time that the item will get marked down. So it typically takes 90 days for an item to reach the 30% discount threshold.



Thank you so much! I did not know about the button! [emoji4]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

bagnutt said:


> Discounts happen every 30 days, I believe - from when that particular item is first posted for sale on the website. If you click on the question mark next to the "new discount alert" button, it tells you the date and time that the item will get marked down. So it typically takes 90 days for an item to reach the 30% discount threshold.


Does each item get discounted according to this calendar? There’s an item that I’ve been watching for a long time now with no price change and no new discount alert button. A similar item that I think was listed after has this button.


----------



## nicole0612

*NYC Princess* said:


> Does each item get discounted according to this calendar? There’s an item that I’ve been watching for a long time now with no price change and no new discount alert button. A similar item that I think was listed after has this button.



Some items are never discounted. I'm not sure if it is the seller's choice to decide if a discount will ever be offered on certain items; some Birkins and Kellys never go on sale (though a few do), and there may be others that do not go on sale as well.


----------



## delta78

I havent seen one


----------



## *NYC Princess*

nicole0612 said:


> Some items are never discounted. I'm not sure if it is the seller's choice to decide if a discount will ever be offered on certain items; some Birkins and Kellys never go on sale (though a few do), and there may be others that do not go on sale as well.



Thanks! Is that if the bag is consigned vs sold to FP to sell themselves?


----------



## nicole0612

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks! Is that if the bag is consigned vs sold to FP to sell themselves?



Good question! I don't know.


----------



## PrincessAsya

I only bought off FP once but after getting my item I noticed the pictures in the listing were somewhat photoshopped.  The little flaws showing on the posting are actually bigger .  I still like my purchase and would purchase it again, but that struck me and as I read earlier on the thread, my suspicion was confirmed.  Then again, a listing I missed on Therealreal ended up on Ebay with new pictures and the ones of TRR also seemed polished/photoshopped.  So, buyers beware!  Touching up the pictures seems a common practice


----------



## cry4moons

Does anyone know of any coupon for fashionphile?
Thanks


----------



## Minicrazy

Hi All,
I’m new to this site but am excited to be part of this forum! Does anyone know how to be the 1st to buy on fashionphile when a discount alert first happens? I have a Chanel bag in my cart along with 50+ others. I’m afraid when I go to purchase it’ll already be too late. Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## Lauren0404

Minicrazy said:


> Hi All,
> I’m new to this site but am excited to be part of this forum! Does anyone know how to be the 1st to buy on fashionphile when a discount alert first happens? I have a Chanel bag in my cart along with 50+ others. I’m afraid when I go to purchase it’ll already be too late. Any tips? Thanks!


If you hover over the "?" icon next to the alerts button at the bottom of the listing it will tell you the exact date and exact time PST that the discount will occur. Just refresh until the discount goes into effect and buy! Make sure you have your payment information already saved in your account to make the process faster. Also, just because 50 people have the bag in their cart, doesn't mean they all intend to purchase. I know I have a few bags hanging out in my cart just because and to get discount alerts. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

If an item gets discounted on say 5/1 - what time does the discount show up?  Midnight?  Thank you!


----------



## Rouge H

If you click on the question mark icon it tells you the date and time.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Huge help, thank you!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Holy moly, I had no idea getting a discount alert was even a thing on Fashionphile!  Thank you for asking this question!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

I’m looking at a few incredibly overpriced Hermes bags that have no discount icon.  Will they ever discount these types of items?  Possibly if they sit for long enough?  Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m looking at a few incredibly overpriced Hermes bags that have no discount icon.  Will they ever discount these types of items?  Possibly if they sit for long enough?  Any thoughts are appreciated.


can you link one example?


----------



## Mrs.Z

ccbaggirl89 said:


> can you link one example?



https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-togo-birkin-25-black-298088

Sure, there are some B 25s priced between 17 and 20 that are not selling particularly fast, wondering if they will ever be discounted....they don’t have the discount icon like other listings


----------



## tannfran

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m looking at a few incredibly overpriced Hermes bags that have no discount icon.  Will they ever discount these types of items?  Possibly if they sit for long enough?  Any thoughts are appreciated.



These are usually on consignment and seldom discounted.


----------



## Mrs.Z

tannfran said:


> These are usually on consignment and seldom discounted.



Ahhh ....thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mrs.Z said:


> https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-togo-birkin-25-black-298088
> 
> Sure, there are some B 25s priced between 17 and 20 that are not selling particularly fast, wondering if they will ever be discounted....they don’t have the discount icon like other listings


I read someplace that they will not buy out a lot of Birkins/Kellys anymore and just do consignment. Perhaps after the consignment term ends the seller might have the option to discount it or sell it FP, when it can then go on a discount. That's likely why some are on 20% or 10% already. I believe I was offered that option a few times.


----------



## rainy1

I am a notorious stalker of Fashionphile. I like to see items get marked down and I like that you could hit the following alerts tab and it would tell you a time and date as to when the item would get marked down. I noticed today that every item that I click on the ? next to following alerts it no longer gives an exact time as to when it gets discounted. Now it says something along the lines of "Not the price for you? Follow alerts and we will email you when it goes on discount" Has anyone else noticed this? I really enjoyed that feature


----------



## karman

Yes, and I noticed that a bag I'm following that was supposed to be marked down today (I just added to my list last week and remember the date), hasn't been marked down.


----------



## lallybelle

Yes, they stopped putting the date it will discount  in your "Following". I find that a bit annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 20806

I was going to purchase a bag but then it was taken off the site and added again for around 200 more.... thanks a lot to them  and goodbye


----------



## fabuleux

LVBastille said:


> I was going to purchase a bag but then it was taken off the site and added again for around 200 more.... thanks a lot to them  and goodbye


Can you blame them? If they can get $200 more... then I understand why they would try!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Bummer on them removing the next discount date. I keep stalking bags!


----------



## rooky

I almost bought a bag there, but decided for a few hundred bucks more I'd just get a new one.  There really aren't any steal unless it is completely beat up.


----------



## luvbags29

Has anyone else noticed the prices seem to be much higher than they were just a year or so ago?  I used to love shopping with them, but lately I cannot stomach the prices.


----------



## Annawakes

The prices are higher and the buyout quotes are lower.  Ridiculously low.


----------



## KimTX

Yes I have noticed the lower buyout and the higher prices to purchase bags. They have used bags for just a little bit under retail, or sometimes over retail while the item is still available. I researched the Girolata and saw a pre-owned bag for MORE than than a new bag, including tax,  on the LV website. I'll pick the bag up in the boutique this weekend.


----------



## rainy1

KimTX said:


> Yes I have noticed the lower buyout and the higher prices to purchase bags. They have used bags for just a little bit under retail, or sometimes over retail while the item is still available. I researched the Girolata and saw a pre-owned bag for MORE than than a new bag, *including tax*,  on the LV website. I'll pick the bag up in the boutique this weekend.



It is crazy! At least before you got the benefit of no tax so it eased the pain a little, however now with that perk gone as well it makes Fashionphile much less appealing.  I understand the added tax is not their fault but its a few extra $$ either way you slice it.


----------



## KimTX

rainy1 said:


> It is crazy! At least before you got the benefit of no tax so it eased the pain a little, however now with that perk gone as well it makes Fashionphile much less appealing.  I understand the added tax is not their fault but its a few extra $$ either way you slice it.



For whatever reason, in TX, I'm still not having to pay Fashionphile tax. I mean to say, with no FF tax, their price was still higher than a new bag at LV WITH tax here in Texas. 

Girolata at FF right now (no tax for me) $1850
Girolata purchased a few days ago via online LV site, including tax $1829.43

And so much of the Chanel is over retail. Granted, it's a color that dropped and is gone, but I can't handle that. I'm really getting over it. Even though I just bought another bag. lol


----------



## KimTX

I think there is a shift in "let us make money off this used bag" to "let us up-charge and make money of new bags that people can't find in boutiques".


----------



## kemilia

They also changed delivery companies, at least for my area (Chicago-land). Used to be FedEx, now it's UPS. Didn't notice any diffs with delivery times though. 
I just checked and darn, that date feature is gone like you have all said. Wonder if their partnership with NM had anything to do with it--the big guy telling the little guy how to do business, not that NM is setting the retail world on fire.


----------



## LuxStyle

I was just about to make a new forum asking why they removed this feature. It’s so annoying now and this just makes me not want to buy from them when I can buy luxury items at a different site with better discounts. They were a 8/10 when it comes to buying luxury items, but now it’s a 5/10 since we won’t get to know when the items will be discounted.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

On top of the discount date(s) disappearing, they don't offer free shipping labels to sellers anymore. The Fedex and UPS buttons are still there for you to choose however, none of that matters because you need to print your own shipping label. They are really trying to increase their profit margin!


----------



## rainy1

GlitterEyebags said:


> On top of the discount date(s) disappearing, they don't offer free shipping labels to sellers anymore. The Fedex and UPS buttons are still there for you to choose however, none of that matters because you need to print your own shipping label. They are really trying to increase their profit margin!



what?? I did not notice that! What more can they take away?


----------



## LuxStyle

GlitterEyebags said:


> On top of the discount date(s) disappearing, they don't offer free shipping labels to sellers anymore. The Fedex and UPS buttons are still there for you to choose however, none of that matters because you need to print your own shipping label. They are really trying to increase their profit margin!



I thought sellers had the option to choose between UPS or FedEx and they’ll give you a free print out label for sellers to mail out their items.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

LVloverLV said:


> I thought sellers had the option to choose between UPS or FedEx and they’ll give you a free print out label for sellers to mail out their items.


I hope it was a glitch on my account however, that was the case on my account unfortunately. The UPS and Fedex buttons are still there but I clicked both and their language stated something along the lines of needing my own shipping label. 

One possibility could be that they're only offering this to a certain $ amount or higher now however, I've sold some "cheap" items before and have always gotten a free shipping label. Just for reference, my item was $500.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I noticed that they removed the discount dates as well. I wonder why they did that?


----------



## TraceySH

It looks like  the shipping process hasn't changed. If it did, no one would self-insure bags in a shipment that can get past 10k or so. I send crap there all the time, and for me nothing has changed except the price quotes are lower. Abysmally so in some cases. What I DID notice (my friend told me so I looked) is that they didn't just remove the date for discount, they also say "IF" the item goes on sale..


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Annawakes said:


> The prices are higher and the buyout quotes are lower.  Ridiculously low.


It does seem a bit ridiculous!  I totally agree that they have changed their emphasis. Prices are up so high they are too close to a new bag price.


----------



## muchstuff

GlitterEyebags said:


> I hope it was a glitch on my account however, that was the case on my account unfortunately. The UPS and Fedex buttons are still there but I clicked both and their language stated something along the lines of needing my own shipping label.
> 
> One possibility could be that they're only offering this to a certain $ amount or higher now however, I've sold some "cheap" items before and have always gotten a free shipping label. Just for reference, my item was $500.


I just sold a couple of bags over that amount and received shipping labels.


----------



## LuxStyle

Fashionphile charge sales tax in 40 states now.


----------



## muchstuff

LVloverLV said:


> Fashionphile charge sales tax in 40 states now.


Yeah they've been charging in Washington state, where I pick up my stuff, since January of this year.


----------



## Stephanieg218

I just sold a bag less than $500 and I got to print my free label.  First time selling with them and it was a good experience.  Just received my check yesterday.


----------



## babypanda

Stephanieg218 said:


> I just sold a bag less than $500 and I got to print my free label.  First time selling with them and it was a good experience.  Just received my check yesterday.


Same here. I sent a bag last week and it was quoted less than 500$. I got a free shipping label. Didn’t receive my payment yet but they emailed me that my shipment was received. So far easy process.


----------



## Gennas

FP is terrible now. I have been consigning with them from the beginining. I know Sarah and her brother Ben when they started in their gargage in Beverly Hills. I cannot believe how low the offer was for a brand new with tags givenchy antigona medium(larger size) I bought it brand new at Saks for $2,900 and they only offered $800!!! WTF!!!! DONE WITH THEM


----------



## muchstuff

Gennas said:


> FP is terrible now. I have been consigning with them from the beginining. I know Sarah and her brother Ben when they started in their gargage in Beverly Hills. I cannot believe how low the offer was for a brand new with tags givenchy antigona medium(larger size) I bought it brand new at Saks for $2,900 and they only offered $800!!! WTF!!!! DONE WITH THEM


Keep in mind that when they resell they have to be competitive with other resellers. And the market sucks right now if you're selling. It would be interesting to see what price they'd list your bag at. With the two bags I sent them recently they only listed them about $300-$400 above what I received.


----------



## mrsinsyder

They were having a glitch with their label system. It remains free.


----------



## Gennas

muchstuff said:


> Keep in mind that when they resell they have to be competitive with other resellers. And the market sucks right now if you're selling. It would be interesting to see what price they'd list your bag at. With the two bags I sent them recently they only listed them about $300-$400 above what I received.



Thank you for letting me know. I did not realize the market sucks right now. I have 15 beautiful Giv bags that are brand new. I have never used them. I realized I don't need so many. I also have so many CL shoes and other items. I guess I will just wait and see if the market changes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Gennas said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I did not realize the market sucks right now. I have 15 beautiful Giv bags that are brand new. I have never used them. I realized I don't need so many. I also have so many CL shoes and other items. I guess I will just wait and see if the market changes.



As the market changes I do think prices will reflect the saturation since there is so much inventory in the marketplace.
Have you tried other reselllers besides Fashionphile? Ann's, Yoogi's?
You just may want to consider either selling your bags & shoes privately.


----------



## Gennas

Love Of My Life said:


> As the market changes I do think prices will reflect the saturation since there is so much inventory in the marketplace.
> Have you tried other reselllers besides Fashionphile? Ann's, Yoogi's?
> You just may want to consider either selling your bags & shoes privately.



Thank you for your advice. Yes, I am currently searching for other resellers. If you know of any good ones please let me know. I have sold some LV and Chanel bags through Ann's and Yoogi's in the past.


----------



## babypanda

Can anyone tell me if Fashionphile and Fashionphile outlet buy different brands? I submitted a Mansur Gavriel to Fashionphile and they rejected it. But then I found many similar ones on their outlet. Should I submit it again on the outlet website?


----------



## Stephanieg218

babypanda said:


> Can anyone tell me if Fashionphile and Fashionphile outlet buy different brands? I submitted a Mansur Gavriel to Fashionphile and they rejected it. But then I found many similar ones on their outlet. Should I submit it again on the outlet website?


I think they stopped selling MG.  The brand is no longer an option on their site so I’m guessing the outlet bags are the last ones they have. My understanding is their outlet is where they sell bags that kept getting marked down and just aren’t selling.


----------



## babypanda

Stephanieg218 said:


> I think they stopped selling MG.  The brand is no longer an option on their site so I’m guessing the outlet bags are the last ones they have. My understanding is their outlet is where they sell bags that kept getting marked down and just aren’t selling.


Thank you for your reply! Yes I also noticed there is no MG on the website.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Annawakes said:


> The prices are higher and the buyout quotes are lower.  Ridiculously low.



Omg I thought it was just me. I sent over two new Chanels that are in high demand and they quoted me nearly $2k less than what I paid but I looked at similar bags on their site and they were priced very high so I guess they want a greater margin. I’m not going to bother with them anymore. I used to sell to them all the time so it’s disappointing they have gone downhill for buyers and sellers.


----------



## snibor

I just sold 2 bags to them.  Prices were lower than expected but inventory seems to be swamped.  Too many bags for them to sell means lower prices for us. I still went for it as it wasn’t outrageously low and it’s an easy process with them.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

In my experience, I have found waiting until their inventory is low yields a better buyout/consignment price. If they have 15 Chanel jumbos that have been on their site for 30+ days, you do not get as good of a buyout/consignment price for the jumbo you plan on selling to them. Supply and demand, it can be good or bad depending if you are the buyer or the seller. 

Just sold them a bag, and had the option of FedEx or UPS shipping label.


----------



## daisychainz

I join with all the annoyances. I used to love them but no more. I switched to the real real - not the best but they have always sold my items within a day. They have a worldwide audience so it's bigger than Fashionphile. It takes forever to get paid out, but I prefer them now and also prefer shopping with them for the lower prices. I did get a decent quote from Fashionphile two weeks ago for a Chanel flap and took it, but I haven't bought from them recently.


----------



## lxrac

daisychainz said:


> I join with all the annoyances. I used to love them but no more. I switched to the real real - not the best but they have always sold my items within a day. They have a worldwide audience so it's bigger than Fashionphile. It takes forever to get paid out, but I prefer them now and also prefer shopping with them for the lower prices. I did get a decent quote from Fashionphile two weeks ago for a Chanel flap and took it, but I haven't bought from them recently.



I've bought a few items on Fashionphile and so far they were all at a good price point and I've called their CS and every time they were so easygoing and helpful and really attentive to me.  Never sold anything to them, so I cannot attest to that yet. I have three items that I hearted on there so those will be my Xmas gifts for myself-all in excellent condition. Yay!


----------



## babypanda

For those who sold with Fashionphile can I ask how long it took to receive your check after the confirmation email that your item is accepted ?


----------



## Stephanieg218

babypanda said:


> For those who sold with Fashionphile can I ask how long it took to receive your check after the confirmation email that your item is accepted ?


I had mine within a week.


----------



## snibor

babypanda said:


> For those who sold with Fashionphile can I ask how long it took to receive your check after the confirmation email that your item is accepted ?


Anywhere from 3 days to 3 weeks for receipt of check. 3 weeks was the longest and that was 1 time.


----------



## babypanda

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## lara0112

KimTX said:


> For whatever reason, in TX, I'm still not having to pay Fashionphile tax. I mean to say, with no FF tax, their price was still higher than a new bag at LV WITH tax here in Texas.
> 
> Girolata at FF right now (no tax for me) $1850
> Girolata purchased a few days ago via online LV site, including tax $1829.43
> 
> And so much of the Chanel is over retail. Granted, it's a color that dropped and is gone, but I can't handle that. I'm really getting over it. Even though I just bought another bag. lol



from 1 October, they charge sales tax on TX transactions. I don't live in the US but have a freight forwarding address in Texas and was mighty shocked to be charged the tax... so I switched to ebay, not realising it would be the same thing LOL. well, I bought an amazing Cartier ring at a significantly lower price than retail in Sept, so that was my last 'bargain' from them, it seems. 

when items I am following are reduced, I receive an email. I have at times emailed them to ask when the next reduction would happen for a particular item, and they would typically answer. I get it, from their perspective, having everyone wait to buy at the lowest price possible, because they know when that happens, is not very lucrative.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

LVloverLV said:


> I thought sellers had the option to choose between UPS or FedEx and they’ll give you a free print out label for sellers to mail out their items.


FYI! Just sold another item today and came across this. Yes, it does give you a UPS or Fedex option however, it's a typo now. They need to remove it.


----------



## LemonDrop

I did a search here on tPF and couldn't find a thread on this. So please forgive me if this has been discussed a million times. But is there any method to items being discounted at Fashionphile? I set up for the discount alert but can't find a way to change my email address to my current one. So as of now I can't get alerts and have just been watching the item daily. Thanks.


----------



## mrsinsyder

It's 10% every 30 days at midnight.

It caps out at 30% then goes to the outlet or sits at the 30% discount.


----------



## msloulou

LVBastille said:


> I was going to purchase a bag but then it was taken off the site and added again for around 200 more.... thanks a lot to them  and goodbye



That’s kinda strange since sellers and consigners agree on a price with Fashionphile before it’s listed for sale.


----------



## msloulou

GlitterEyebags said:


> I hope it was a glitch on my account however, that was the case on my account unfortunately. The UPS and Fedex buttons are still there but I clicked both and their language stated something along the lines of needing my own shipping label.
> 
> One possibility could be that they're only offering this to a certain $ amount or higher now however, I've sold some "cheap" items before and have always gotten a free shipping label. Just for reference, my item was $500.



I always bought my own shipping labels in the past since I live across the country and the free FedEx and UPS labels were for ground shipping as I’m impatient to receive the payouts. I thought it was strange that I had to ship to California though since they have a store here in NYC. Nothing will change for me, but I’m sorry for the people who did you the free shipping labels. I hate when websites drastically change certain policies, particularly if it was one of the reasons many customers use the site.


----------



## CaviarChanel

As I shop mainly for scarves,  I noticed that their pricing is going 'haywire' these days ..  I am seeing a $195 for a 90 to a $530 for a 70cm ???


----------



## merekat703

Pricing seems wonky recently. I bought a DY ring and the cart price was lower than listed price and I just bought a platinum necklace for less than some of the gold/Sterling versions. Maybe it depends on who is listing items?? I've also gotten the discount emails and it says the item was discounted 0%...


----------



## peonies13

This is exactly the info I was looking for. Is there any way to determine when that 30 days will kick in (ie. when the item was originally listed)?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

peonies13 said:


> This is exactly the info I was looking for. Is there any way to determine when that 30 days will kick in (ie. when the item was originally listed)?


Not anymore. Unless you saw the item go up day 1, you won't know when day 30 is, or what time. They used to provide the information on the product page but took it all down. I guess people were just waiting for discounts. You *might* be able to judge it by how many carts/loves it has - those numbers seem to go up steadily the longer it's on the site - higher cart/love numbers mean it's been around a while, generally.


----------



## LemonDrop

peonies13 said:


> This is exactly the info I was looking for. Is there any way to determine when that 30 days will kick in (ie. when the item was originally listed)?



I spoke to someone at Fashionphile about trying to change my email address ( you can’t ) but they said the discounts aren't necessarily every 30 days. That it’s up to the buyer for that brand.

After I wrote this question I was able to guesstimate the timing on the discounts by changing my search order to list newest first. So it placed everything in order of newest items, 10% off, 20% off and then 30%. So you could kinda see how they were lined up to go for a discount next. Every day I would check and could see my item getting closer to being next in line for the discount.


----------



## peonies13

LemonDrop said:


> I spoke to someone at Fashionphile about trying to change my email address ( you can’t ) but they said the discounts aren't necessarily every 30 days. That it’s up to the buyer for that brand.
> 
> After I wrote this question I was able to guesstimate the timing on the discounts by changing my search order to list newest first. So it placed everything in order of newest items, 10% off, 20% off and then 30%. So you could kinda see how they were lined up to go for a discount next. Every day I would check and could see my item getting closer to being next in line for the discount.



Great idea - just tried that and it at least gave me some idea of where the item stands, thanks!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

LemonDrop said:


> I spoke to someone at Fashionphile about trying to change my email address ( you can’t ) but they said the discounts aren't necessarily every 30 days. That it’s up to the buyer for that brand.
> 
> After I wrote this question I was able to guesstimate the timing on the discounts by changing my search order to list newest first. So it placed everything in order of newest items, 10% off, 20% off and then 30%. So you could kinda see how they were lined up to go for a discount next. Every day I would check and could see my item getting closer to being next in line for the discount.




Fantastic idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tlamdang08

I don’t know where to post this but mod can remove if if needed.
Fashionfile will be open at Carlsbad Premium Outlet, CA


----------



## peonies13

tlamdang08 said:


> I don’t know where to post this but mod can remove if if needed.
> Fashionfile will be open at Carlsbad Premium Outlet, CA


Rad thanks!


----------



## Nibb

Nice! Thanks


----------



## daisychainz

I keep getting emails they are giving up their retail locations to go into select Neiman Marcus, one in Beverly Hills and one in a place called South Coast. I guess this is part of cutting overhead now that they have a retail partner. A pop-up is interesting! I don't live anywhere near them though, so it doesn't help me any.


----------



## tarheelap

Just hopped on Fashionphile for the first time in a short while and noticed that most of my "following" items are no longer there. I love to page through those to see what's been sold and what has been discounted since my last visit. Does anyone know how this part of the site has changed? Specifically, I used to have close to 200 items in the following section, and now there are less than 25.


----------



## LuxStyle

tarheelap said:


> Just hopped on Fashionphile for the first time in a short while and noticed that most of my "following" items are no longer there. I love to page through those to see what's been sold and what has been discounted since my last visit. Does anyone know how this part of the site has changed? Specifically, I used to have close to 200 items in the following section, and now there are less than 25.



I noticed that too! I think the items that you were following have been sold, so therefore, it’s not on your following list anymore. They changed this in January and it’s annoying


----------



## babypanda

Did anyone submit the same item more than twice at different times of the year and got different quotes? I submitted a celine bag last year and got offered 600$. Didn’t sell at the time. A few months later I got offered 900 for the same bag but also hesitated. Now that I’m ready to let go of it they offered 600 again


----------



## LuxStyle

babypanda said:


> Did anyone submit the same item more than twice at different times of the year and got different quotes? I submitted a celine bag last year and got offered 600$. Didn’t sell at the time. A few months later I got offered 900 for the same bag but also hesitated. Now that I’m ready to let go of it they offered 600 again



Yes! I do that all the time when they offer me low amount of money. When I submit the same items again in a few days/months, I always end up getting higher offers.


----------



## babypanda

Thank you for getting back to me! It’s weird that the pricing goes up an down! Will hold on to that bag for now...


----------



## LuxStyle

tarheelap said:


> Just hopped on Fashionphile for the first time in a short while and noticed that most of my "following" items are no longer there. I love to page through those to see what's been sold and what has been discounted since my last visit. Does anyone know how this part of the site has changed? Specifically, I used to have close to 200 items in the following section, and now there are less than 25.



I just noticed, the only way to see the items that you’re following is through web browser. It won’t show you what’s sold on the app.


----------



## kemilia

LuxStyle said:


> I just noticed, the only way to see the items that you’re following is through web browser. It won’t show you what’s sold on the app.


I posted this on the ebay forum a couple of minutes ago:

I wrote them and received this reply:

*Thank you for contacting us.

You are right we have made some changes to our website. Yes, once an item is sold it will disappear from your following, however if the item is returned it will pop back up in your following. You can also create an alert for an item, so you will be able to receive an email once we get the item.

I will also share your comments with our marketing department.

We appreciate your business!*

Ok, they may have made some changes since I emailed them because now ALL of the items I was following (or set a discount alert for--seems the same thing) are back in my dashboard! And I've noticed that some items don't have the "discount alert" button at all. Maybe their "marketing dept" is going through growing pains. 

My view is if I bookmarked an item and then dayum--it sells right away (while I'm still thinking) that will make me move (BUY) quicker! 

Check your dashboard again--maybe your old following-but-sold items are back to view, mine are.


----------



## tarheelap

kemilia said:


> I posted this on the ebay forum a couple of minutes ago:
> 
> I wrote them and received this reply:
> 
> *Thank you for contacting us.
> 
> You are right we have made some changes to our website. Yes, once an item is sold it will disappear from your following, however if the item is returned it will pop back up in your following. You can also create an alert for an item, so you will be able to receive an email once we get the item.
> 
> I will also share your comments with our marketing department.
> 
> We appreciate your business!*
> 
> Ok, they may have made some changes since I emailed them because now ALL of the items I was following (or set a discount alert for--seems the same thing) are back in my dashboard! And I've noticed that some items don't have the "discount alert" button at all. Maybe their "marketing dept" is going through growing pains.
> 
> My view is if I bookmarked an item and then dayum--it sells right away (while I'm still thinking) that will make me move (BUY) quicker!
> 
> Check your dashboard again--maybe your old following-but-sold items are back to view, mine are.




Yay! They are back! I really prefer to have the sold items listed, so that I can use the "find another" feature. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Nibb

tarheelap said:


> Yay! They are back! I really prefer to have the sold items listed, so that I can use the "find another" feature. Thanks for posting!


I just saw that too. I sent a thank you message to them.


----------



## Nibb

kemilia said:


> I posted this on the ebay forum a couple of minutes ago:
> 
> I wrote them and received this reply:
> 
> *Thank you for contacting us.
> 
> You are right we have made some changes to our website. Yes, once an item is sold it will disappear from your following, however if the item is returned it will pop back up in your following. You can also create an alert for an item, so you will be able to receive an email once we get the item.
> 
> I will also share your comments with our marketing department.
> 
> We appreciate your business!*
> 
> Ok, they may have made some changes since I emailed them because now ALL of the items I was following (or set a discount alert for--seems the same thing) are back in my dashboard! And I've noticed that some items don't have the "discount alert" button at all. Maybe their "marketing dept" is going through growing pains.
> 
> My view is if I bookmarked an item and then dayum--it sells right away (while I'm still thinking) that will make me move (BUY) quicker!
> 
> Check your dashboard again--maybe your old following-but-sold items are back to view, mine are.


Yes they are back. I sent a thank you message, apparently I owe you one too...Thank you for contacting them!


----------



## kemilia

Nibb said:


> Yes they are back. I sent a thank you message, apparently I owe you one too...Thank you for contacting them!


It never hurts to say "hey, I don't like this!" especially to a business. 

And this particular biz relies on sales of luxury items that are not necessities at all (well … maybe a bit ). I'm glad they realized they messed up--keeping the customer happy with something pretty minor is easy.


----------



## Alice1979

Just noticed that the first markdowns on some items are only 5%. Also certain items previously marked down to 10% have changed to reflect only 5% markdown


----------



## babypanda

Alice1979 said:


> Just noticed that the first markdowns on some items are only 5%. Also certain items previously marked down to 10% have changed to reflect only 5% markdown


Yes I noticed too. Also they have ridiculous markups on some bags from Chanel and Hermes. I’m very disgusted by their business model to be honest. They buy stuff for ridiculously low prices and sell for close to retail and sometimes much more. Not interested thanks!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Alice1979 said:


> Just noticed that the first markdowns on some items are only 5%. Also certain items previously marked down to 10% have changed to reflect only 5% markdown


Ha, thanks for confirming, I thought I saw one bag price go up and one go down.


----------



## Mrs.Z

babypanda said:


> Yes I noticed too. Also they have ridiculous markups on some bags from Chanel and Hermes. I’m very disgusted by their business model to be honest. They buy stuff for ridiculously low prices and sell for close to retail and sometimes much more. Not interested thanks!


Their markup on Chanel right now is just silly, I saw a brooch marked up $200 that I can buy today for regular price.  

(More SAs are selling online today, they got a green light from someone...maybe Chanel)


----------



## babypanda

Mrs.Z said:


> Their markup on Chanel right now is just silly, I saw a brooch marked up $200 that I can buy today for regular price.
> 
> (More SAs are selling online today, they got a green light from someone...maybe Chanel)


that’s good to know! I hope the shops will be able to reopen slowly. The current situation is just terrible


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Alice1979 said:


> Just noticed that the first markdowns on some items are only 5%. Also certain items previously marked down to 10% have changed to reflect only 5% markdown


Wow, thanks for that info. I have been watching new stock but nothing ready for the markdown. I guess they are struggling right now? They are the only reseller to not have a major sale. Yoogis and Anns Fab Finds and TRR have all had 15% off sales since covid happened upon us. I used to buy from them so much but once they got all super crazy with pricing I mostly browse them now. I saw an H mini lindy listed for 14K - it sells for about 7k in the boutiques.


----------



## LuxStyle

Alice1979 said:


> Just noticed that the first markdowns on some items are only 5%. Also certain items previously marked down to 10% have changed to reflect only 5% markdown



I noticed that on so many items. Probably not that many people are buying bags from Fashionphile, but instead from other resellers that have special discounts. The only way for Fashionphile to do well during the pandemic is to have special sales, don’t price their items so high and don’t give low quotes.


----------



## ProShopper1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Wow, thanks for that info. I have been watching new stock but nothing ready for the markdown. I guess they are struggling right now? They are the only reseller to not have a major sale. Yoogis and Anns Fab Finds and TRR have all had 15% off sales since covid happened upon us. I used to buy from them so much but once they got all super crazy with pricing I mostly browse them now. I saw an H mini lindy listed for 14K - it sells for about 7k in the boutiques.



Can you please share the 15% off for Anna Fabulous Finds?  I've had an item on my radar waiting for a sale but haven't seen one, idk how I missed it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ProShopper1 said:


> Can you please share the 15% off for Anna Fabulous Finds?  I've had an item on my radar waiting for a sale but haven't seen one, idk how I missed it!


It was a sale for the entire website, it's over now.


----------



## ProShopper1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It was a sale for the entire website, it's over now.


Ah then I think I know what sake you were talking about, my item was like 1% off.  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Alice1979

^They're actually having a sale on their sister website Ann's Fabulous Closeouts. You can even get a $50 giftcard for $200+ purchase.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I was watching an item that was discounted by 5%. In the past, items were discounted 10% after 30 days, but I guess Fashionphile has a new method for selling . Anyways, 15 days later, the item was discounted another 5% (so now it is discounted 10% off the orginal price). 

Just wanted to share some information.


----------



## Khepel

I used to buy and sell from them but their quotes has become ridiculously low while their pricing is barely less than retail of a new item. I am really surprised about how they have stayed in business so far.


----------



## muchstuff

Khepel said:


> I used to buy and sell from them but their quotes has become ridiculously low while their pricing is barely less than retail of a new item. I am really surprised about how they have stayed in business so far.


A friend asked for a quote on a brand new Balenciaga Jodie. They offered $500 .


----------



## k5ml3k

I was following an item that was 20% off. The bag sold but was recently returned. When it went back in stock on the website, it showed the original price. I inquired about it and this was their reply...




Done. Between this and the ridiculous price increases from luxury brands such as LV and Chanel...I’m done. I just have some credits that I need to use but after that, I will be taking a break from luxury. These companies are getting unbearably ridiculous and they just don’t give a crap about their customers[emoji1365]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

k5ml3k said:


> I was following an item that was 20% off. The bag sold but was recently returned. When it went back in stock on the website, it showed the original price. I inquired about it and this was their reply...
> 
> View attachment 4725675
> 
> 
> Done. Between this and the ridiculous price increases from luxury brands such as LV and Chanel...I’m done. I just have some credits that I need to use but after that, I will be taking a break from luxury. These companies are getting unbearably ridiculous and they just don’t give a crap about their customers[emoji1365]


They have always done this, though, this isn't new. When a % off item is returned it reverts back to regular and the discount cycle starts again. I once returned an LV item I had bought at 30% off and when they reposted it was regular again. I regretted my return but they wouldn't work with me to restore the discount.


----------



## k5ml3k

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They have always done this, though, this isn't new. When a % off item is returned it reverts back to regular and the discount cycle starts again. I once returned an LV item I had bought at 30% off and when they reposted it was regular again. I regretted my return but they wouldn't work with me to restore the discount.



Oh nm, I didn’t know and they said it was something new that started a few weeks ago? It didn’t make sense to me but I guess this is just typical practice for them. Please ignore my post and thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

k5ml3k said:


> Oh nm, I didn’t know and it didn’t make sense to me. Ignore my post, I guess this is just typical practice for them. Thanks for clarifying that.


Well, your post is still completely valid. Just cuz they have always done it that doesn't make it a great practice. It can completely turn you off, I get it!


----------



## k5ml3k

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Well, your post is still completely valid. Just cuz they have always done it that doesn't make it a great practice. It can completely turn you off, I get it!



Thank you [emoji5] Definitely turned me off...oh well. I’m sure they won’t miss my pennies in the grand scheme of things!


----------



## legaldiva

I’m following an item and just saw it’s initial discount was 5%, and I thought that was bogus. Good to know an additional 5% might happen in 2 weeks.


----------



## MiaKing

Is it still up to date that fashionphile discount items 5% every 15 days as mentioned above? I'm eyeing one bag that hasn't been discounted, but I also don't know how long the bag is posted


----------



## Kateyk8

MiaKing said:


> Is it still up to date that fashionphile discount items 5% every 15 days as mentioned above? I'm eyeing one bag that hasn't been discounted, but I also don't know how long the bag is posted


No, they changed their discount timeline a few years ago. Now it’s random. ☹️


----------



## MiaKing

I see... well I guess I'm gonna be checking it then... thank you a lot


----------



## misterfidelis

A YSL cardholder I've been "watching" for a few weeks recently went to 20% off. I don't NEED it so I'm gonna wait a bit more to see if it discounts anymore. Hopefully it'll go to 30%!


----------

